# Family of 6 & health ins???



## daiscath (7 Feb 2013)

We are a family of 6, 2 adults 4 kids under 8 currently with aviva. Adults on bus plan extra, 4 kids on family value plan. We cannot afford the cost of renewal (3002) as we are down to one average wage. Do we take kids out? find all the info so confusing and nervous of switching. aviva no longer seem to offer private bed in public hospitals for our current plans which i think is madness and the thread below pointing out you can end up paying double for you need to take into account the plan excess AND outpatient excess???? Help


----------



## browtal (7 Feb 2013)

They are very confusing indeed. In my experience, rearing 3 children now grown, they were in hospital a number of times but never got private treatment and certainly would not tolerate a private or semi private room.
I changed to Laya for two adults this year, after 40 years with VHI, and though I have no experience of their policy as yet, their prices are very good and their outpatient care plan excellent. 
Do look up the company plans too.
I find their administration not as efficient but I can overlook that. 
I phoned two hospitals where I have had private experience and they both said they had no problems getting paid by them.  
Good luck with your decision. Browtal


----------



## daiscath (7 Feb 2013)

thanks for ur reply...i was with vhifor over 30yrs and switched 3yrs ago to aviva, creatures of habit afraid of change and the unknown......will check out laya thanks


----------



## snowyb (8 Feb 2013)

Hi daiscath,

 Many families,  who availed of the free kids offer this time last year, are now facing the same situation as yourselves.
  Free kids offers have become a thing of the past and families are now struggling to keep children on their policy.

Due to  constant price increases over the last few years, many people are making the switch, however reluctantly, 
to other providers.  The way I see it is, hospitals and doctors remain the same, only difference is another company is
paying the bill.  I also switched provider in Nov 2012 from Vhi for years,  to Laya Healthcare.  I'm prepared to give something 
new a try and see how it goes.  

A health insurance policy is just a one year contract so it can be changed each year according to a persons requirements, both 
medically and financially.   In the past, people stayed on the same plan for years with the same provider without question, which 
wasn't a healthy position to be in as a customer.

 As already mentioned in previous posts,  the best value plan at the moment is with Laya Healthcare called;

Total Health Choice         Adult price     874pa
www.hia.ie/ci/comparison/step3?97&323/


Cheapest kids plan at present is also with Laya Healthcare as follows:
Health Smart       price  130 per child    (good hospital, limited outpatients)
www.hia.ie/ci/comparison/step3?289&294/


The same plan with outpatients included is as follows;
Health Smart Family   price 200 per child   (good hosp + good outpatients)
www.hia.ie/ci/comparison/step3?289&295/


Note a 3% charge applies if you pay by instalments with Laya.

So, overall cost of 2 adults on Total Health Choice  2 x 874 = 1748
                 cost of 4 kids on Health Smart plan        4 x 130 =   520

Total cost  2268 + 3% = 2336


Not sure if this is within your budget but well worth checking out, food for thought.

Snowyb


----------



## daiscath (9 Feb 2013)

thanks snowyb, great gift to be able to sift through all the mud to help people like me. Looked into Laya and am making switch today as they offer better value for less money. Thanks again without sites like this i wouldnt have switched and would prob have taken kids out of health ins


----------

